# MILAN | Bocconi University Campus | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ri-abf819d4-525a-11e7-a6f1-62717796370c.shtml​


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ super fast!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates*









































Pics by VIVAMI​


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/milanophotogallery/24983332107/sizes/o/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/01/24/milano-porta-lodovica-cantiere-sanaa-bocconi-gennaio-2018/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Pic by Christian Busato​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2018/02/27/foto/milano_torre_bocconi_campus_universitario_pronto_a_settembre-189901579/1/?ref=fbplmi#1​


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

what an incredible building! the rooms in this "folded circle" will be so strange...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/04/24/milano-porta-lodovica-cantiere-sanaa-bocconi-fine-aprile-2018/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New pics showing the Dormitory 











photo credit: Carlos & Dario Tettamanzi
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

photo credit: Fotografia di Architettura - Federico Brunetti​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------

